# CrazyJon's Common Restore Journal



## CrazyJon (7 mo ago)

Background:
I began with 3800 sq/ft of southern exposure front yard. Some shade from a silver maple. with about 85% Carolina geranium, clover, crabgrass, LOADS of goosegrass, Poa, I'm sure a few others, as well.
In other words, a massive sh*tshow.

Die, weeds, die:
I'm ready to nuke it and lay some zoysia if this doesn't work out (I LOVE zoysia). But anyhow, April 1st I applied prodiamine (a bit late, still very effective). May 1st I sprayed 3-way Ortho (cheap, effective…), and some Imazaquin/Image for the Poa. A week later I had a lot of dirt, and some common Bermuda (damn!).
I have HAND REMOVED nearly 2 entire landscape bags of goosegrass and crabgrass that escaped the pre-emergent and post emergent. I'm using a Fiskars "forked lawn bayonet thing" and it's just a perfect little tool.

Dirt and fert:
I leveled some spots but need to wait till it fills in to get after the rest. Did some soil amending with cow poop compost/sand mix. Over the past 2 years I have removed ALMOST AN ENTIRE YARD of GD rocks from the top 6" of my front yard. I live in Fayetteville, AR and rocks in your soil is just "the way it is" here.
Finally, a soil test, some pelletized lime and 10-10-10 to bring things where they need to be.
I'm giving it 1lb N/1000 using Lesco 30-0-10 every 3 weeks, and .5lb N/1000 with quick 10-10-10 every week (unless I'm applying the 30-0-10 that same week).

Mowing:
I cut with an Earthwise 7-blade reel at 1" HOC about every 4 days.

Watering:
I know Bermuda is supposed to be deeply watered about twice a week. I've been told that a light watering about 1/4" every day would help it spread better, at the expense of tooth growth and drought resistance. I can keep it watered enough if it gets too hot and dry (which it has been), so drought resistance isn't much of a worry right now. 
Next spring I'll let those roots develop. That is……IF I don't decide to nuke it all in the Spring and lay zoysia sod.

Progress Report:
So in the last 7 weeks the lawn has had the following progress. I've taken a photo almost every day since about mid-May. I can scroll though them and it's like looking at a flip book!

Question:
Should I be happy with the current progress? What could I do differently to hurry things along (if anything)?

*May 1, 2022:*





























































*June 27, 2022:*


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Can't wait to see the results. I have common growing in my centipede. Even tho it's common the small patches look way more desirable than the centipede. Following closely because next year I may take the plunge and nuke the centipede and let the common fill in


----------



## CrazyJon (7 mo ago)

I took a photo of this same area of lawn on May 7, May 27, and again yesterday, July 6. This area of my lawn receives the most sun. I think I should be pleased with the prograss (heh..) so far.

I know it's just common Bermuda but I think I'm fine with that.. for now. Maybe some PGR would help it become finer and denser. And, though I do enjoy it, PGR would significantly reduce mowing frequency. So far this has been a fun, educational, satisfying, and body aching experience!


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

That's an incredible transformation. PGR will defiantly increase your density as it does mines in the few areas where I have common. You're in the right path. You're gonna be pleased with your results.


----------



## CrazyJon (7 mo ago)

mre_man_76 said:


> That's an incredible transformation. PGR will defiantly increase your density as it does mines in the few areas where I have common. You're in the right path. You're gonna be pleased with your results.


Would the PGR help or hurt the grass with regard to filling in the rest of the bare spots?

It would be nice to not have to mow every other day.

So regarding that last photo I took on July 7… I just noticed this morning that my mower was set to about 3/4" instead of 1" for the past week. :shock: I had replaced the rear plastic rollers with a steel roller and I suppose I didn't put the roller back into the correct height hole. I should have noticed.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

I am currently in the middle of a month long experiment with regards to bare spots and pgr. I started this seasons pgr apps late because I wanted to get my leveling done first. Been regulated for almost a month to the day. Through my non scientific test my bare spot filled in faster this past month than it did prior to it being regulated. It has been on a steady fertilizer regimen since April. Only true difference is the heat factor. It is considerably hotter now than in the earlier part of the growing season so that could be the real factor.

I did use some plugs so I know that helped as well.

That's a long winded way of saying that pgr will help with filling in, especially if you are cutting frequently like at least twice a week. If your bare spots are more than a square foot in size then plugging is needed to expedite the spread.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CrazyJon (7 mo ago)

Soon it'll be nearly almost sort of done.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

That quick turnaround in a matter of a few months is amazing. Really looks nice! Now buy that kid a root beer for all his hard work! :lol:


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Looking reel good!!!!


----------

